# graphics/shotwell failed to build



## G_Nerc (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi friends!

I have a FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #0: Sun Jan 22 17:58:47 YEKT 2012 AMD64 and *I* try to install graphics/shotwell. This is the build output with the error: 
http://pastebin.com/bA3vLBcx

This error (or very similar) appears on gentoo: HERE and HERE

_last messages from output for searching on forum with similar problem_

```
cc -c `pkg-config --cflags atk gdk-2.0 gdk-x11-2.0 gee-1.0 gexiv2 gio-unix-2.0 glib-2.0 gmodule-2.0 gstreamer-0.10 gstreamer-base-0.10 gstreamer-pbutils-0.10 gtk+-2.0 libexif libgphoto2 libsoup-2.4 libxml-2.0 sqlite3 unique-1.0 webkit-1.0 gconf-2.0  gthread-2.0` -I./vapi -D_PREFIX='"/usr/local"' -D_VERSION='"0.11.6"' -DGETTEXT_PACKAGE='"shotwell"' -D_LANG_SUPPORT_DIR='"/usr/local/share/locale"' -D_LIB='"lib"' `pkg-config --cflags libraw` -o src/photos/PhotoFileFormat.o src/photos/PhotoFileFormat.c
cc -c `pkg-config --cflags atk gdk-2.0 gdk-x11-2.0 gee-1.0 gexiv2 gio-unix-2.0 glib-2.0 gmodule-2.0 gstreamer-0.10 gstreamer-base-0.10 gstreamer-pbutils-0.10 gtk+-2.0 libexif libgphoto2 libsoup-2.4 libxml-2.0 sqlite3 unique-1.0 webkit-1.0 gconf-2.0  gthread-2.0` -I./vapi -D_PREFIX='"/usr/local"' -D_VERSION='"0.11.6"' -DGETTEXT_PACKAGE='"shotwell"' -D_LANG_SUPPORT_DIR='"/usr/local/share/locale"' -D_LIB='"lib"' `pkg-config --cflags libraw` -o src/photos/PhotoFileSniffer.o src/photos/PhotoFileSniffer.c

cc -c `pkg-config --cflags atk gdk-2.0 gdk-x11-2.0 gee-1.0 gexiv2 gio-unix-2.0 glib-2.0 gmodule-2.0 gstreamer-0.10 gstreamer-base-0.10 gstreamer-pbutils-0.10 gtk+-2.0 libexif libgphoto2 libsoup-2.4 libxml-2.0 sqlite3 unique-1.0 webkit-1.0 gconf-2.0  gthread-2.0` -I./vapi -D_PREFIX='"/usr/local"' -D_VERSION='"0.11.6"' -DGETTEXT_PACKAGE='"shotwell"' -D_LANG_SUPPORT_DIR='"/usr/local/share/locale"' -D_LIB='"lib"' `pkg-config --cflags libraw` -o src/photos/PhotoMetadata.o src/photos/PhotoMetadata.c

src/photos/PhotoMetadata.c: In function 'photo_metadata_set_string_multiple':

src/photos/PhotoMetadata.c:1912: warning: passing argument 3 of 'gexiv2_metadata_set_tag_multiple' from incompatible pointer type

src/photos/PhotoMetadata.c: In function 'photo_metadata_internal_photo_preview_real_flatten':

src/photos/PhotoMetadata.c:3921: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

src/photos/PhotoMetadata.c:3922: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

src/photos/PhotoMetadata.c:3925: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

src/photos/PhotoMetadata.c:3929: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

cc -c `pkg-config --cflags atk gdk-2.0 gdk-x11-2.0 gee-1.0 gexiv2 gio-unix-2.0 glib-2.0 gmodule-2.0 gstreamer-0.10 gstreamer-base-0.10 gstreamer-pbutils-0.10 gtk+-2.0 libexif libgphoto2 libsoup-2.4 libxml-2.0 sqlite3 unique-1.0 webkit-1.0 gconf-2.0  gthread-2.0` -I./vapi -D_PREFIX='"/usr/local"' -D_VERSION='"0.11.6"' -DGETTEXT_PACKAGE='"shotwell"' -D_LANG_SUPPORT_DIR='"/usr/local/share/locale"' -D_LIB='"lib"' `pkg-config --cflags libraw` -o src/photos/GRaw.o src/photos/GRaw.c

src/photos/GRaw.c: In function 'graw_processor_configure_for_rgb_display':

src/photos/GRaw.c:1048: error: 'libraw_output_params_t' has no member named 'filtering_mode'

src/photos/GRaw.c:1048: error: 'LIBRAW_FILTERING_AUTOMATIC' undeclared (first use in this function)

src/photos/GRaw.c:1048: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

src/photos/GRaw.c:1048: error: for each function it appears in.)

src/photos/GRaw.c: In function 'graw_throw_exception':

src/photos/GRaw.c:1359: error: 'LIBRAW_CANNOT_ADDMASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

gmake: *** [src/photos/GRaw.o] ÐžÑˆÐ¸Ð±ÐºÐ° 1

*** Error code 1

 

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/shotwell.

*** Error code 1

 

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/shotwell.
```

What do *I* need to do?

Thank you!


----------



## eric-yorba (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks like you have the wrong version of Gexiv2 installed.  What version of Shotwell are you trying to build?


----------



## G_Nerc (Feb 16, 2012)

Ports tree is up to date (15.02.12) and all ports updated too. I'm trying to install shotwell-0.11.6 and 
*ls -la /var/db/pkg | grep -i exiv*

```
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel       512 15 Ñ„ÐµÐ² 21:13 exiv2-0.21.1,1
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel       512 15 Ñ„ÐµÐ² 11:47 gexiv2-0.2.1_1
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel       512 15 Ñ„ÐµÐ² 21:17 libkexiv2-4.7.4
```


----------



## goshanecr (Feb 16, 2012)

Atfer that update graphics/shotwell installs without problem.
Problem solved, thanks!


----------

